

Win $100 for naming the new website - raghavneesh
http://projecty.mindgrep.com
We are launching a website that brings together different parts of the training ecosystem, help us name the new platform, and in the process win USD 100.
======
nitishchopra
trainmeup.com or trainandlearn.com or trainmeweb.com

